# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Μίνι καθαριστής σπόρων

## k0ut4li4n0s

Υποθετω στα αξεσουαρ ειναι η καταλληλη δημοσιευση του θεματος  ::  

Μετα απο καιρο πηρα αποφαση κ εγω να κανω ενα καθαριστη σπορων συμφωνα με αυτες τις διαστασεις του αρθρου αυτου 

*Ο δικός μου καθαριστής σπόρων*


Εψαξα για τα υλικα λεγοντας πως δεν θα χρειαστω βοηθεια στο κοψιμο υποθετοντας πως το καταστημα που θα τα παρω θα μ τα κοψουν... Αμ ελα που δεν ! 

Κοβαν μονο 15χ15 οποτε οι διαστασεις π ηθελα δεν γινονταν

Ετσι εψαξα για μαραγκο,βρηκα ενα τα μιλησαμε κλπ μ λεει ολα καλα ναι ναι κ θα στα φερω εγω... μην τα πολυλογω ουτε σηκωσε ξανα τηλ ο τυπος ουτε εμφανιστηκε...

Και ετυχε την μερα π πηρα τηλ το μαραγκο να ειναι ο θειος μ μαζι κ να τρωμε
*(*ο συγκεκριμενος που μ εφτιαξε και το κλουβι *Εις την αναζητησην για κλουβι )* 


με ρωτησε τι θελω να κανω κ μ ειπε κανε μ το σχεδιο κ θα το κανουμε !

Μεχρι στιγμης αυτη ειναι η προοδος του καθαριστη με κοστος *16.5Ε* για τον *ανεμιστηρα μπανιου(107m3/h)* και *5.5Ε* για το *πλεξιγκλας 1μΧ1μ*(το οποιο συνιστω πριν αγορασετε να εχετε/ξερετε πως θα το κοψετε γιατι αλλιως θα σας βγει η Παναγια  ::  εκ πειρας ) , τα ξυλα ηταν χορηγια του θειου απο τη δουλεια (ρεταλια αλλα μας καναν τη δουλεια μας ) , *τουλι*απο τις μπομπονιερες και *θερμοκολλα*για την οποια αγορασα *10**στικς**2Ε

*Μενουν τωρα μονο τα συρταρια να βαλουμε τα οποια θα ειναι μεταλλικα επισης χορηγια του θειου  ::  (απο ρεταλια της δουλειας,αλουμινενια) ,ενας διακοπτης και κατι για να μαζευω το καλωδιο να μην κρεμεται

Μπορει επισης να κοψω το πλαστικο πλασιο του ανεμιστηρα αν μπορεσω για να ειναι πιο "ομορφο) 

Παντως δοκιμαζοντας το ετσι χωρις τα συρταρια καθαριζει το 95% των σπορων στο πρωτο περασμα !! Αρκετα ευχαριστημενος !!

Προσοψη (λιγο μ ραγισε το πλεξι σε καποια σημεια ειτε απο το βιδωμα ειτε οταν το εκοψα :/ ) 


Η πλευρα π θα πεφτουν τα τσοφλια


Η πλευρα των καθαρων σπορων 


Πανω εισαγωγη σπορων και εξαερισμος


Πλαγιος εξαερισμος


και ο ανεμιστηρας 


Ελπιζω συντομα να σας τον αναρτησω ολοκληρωμενο  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## nikolaslo

Μπραβο καλη κατασκευη.... δεν ξερω αν θα κανεις δουλεια με τον ανεμιστηρα που πηρες γιατί ειναι αρκετα ισχυρος
.

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

> Μπραβο καλη κατασκευη.... δεν ξερω αν θα κανεις δουλεια με τον ανεμιστηρα που πηρες γιατί ειναι αρκετα ισχυρος
> .



Κοίτα δοκιμάζοντας τον με ένα κάλυμμα στα συρτάρια καθάρισε το 90-95% των σπόρων μαζί με τα ηλιόσπορα(όπου ήταν κ ο σκοπός μ)

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μπράβο Στέλιο , όμορφα πουλιά , όμορφες κατασκευές ... πιάνουν τα χέρια σου ,άξιος !  :Embarrassment:  
Καλή συνέχεια και θα περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες στο τελικό μοντέλο !  :Big Grin:

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

> Μπράβο Στέλιο , όμορφα πουλιά , όμορφες κατασκευές ... πιάνουν τα χέρια σου ,άξιος !  
> Καλή συνέχεια και θα περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες στο τελικό μοντέλο !


χαχαχα τα εύσημα κατά μεγάλο ποσοστό πάνε στο θείο για ν πω την αλήθεια, εγώ απλα έκοψα το πλεξιγκλας για τη πρόσοψη και συμπλήρωσα τα κενά με θερμοκολλα ;P   και έβαλα το τούλι στους εξαερισμούς

----------


## kostas karderines

Στέλιο μια χαρά το έχεις φτιάξει! :Happy: αλλα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι!θα μαζεύεις όλων των πουλιών τα σπόρια και θα τα καθαρίζεις?Γιατί εγώ να σου πω την αλήθεια το φοβάμαι για την εξάπλωση ασθενειών!

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

> Στέλιο μια χαρά το έχεις φτιάξει!αλλα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι!θα μαζεύεις όλων των πουλιών τα σπόρια και θα τα καθαρίζεις?Γιατί εγώ να σου πω την αλήθεια το φοβάμαι για την εξάπλωση ασθενειών!


αν σ πω ότι είναι για 2 πουλιά(ζευγαρι) κ απλα στην αναπαραγωγή γίνονται περισσότερα μόνο θα γελάσεις  ::  απλά βαρέθηκα να φυσάω τη τροφή καθε 2 μέρες όποτε θα την περνάω μια στο καθάριστη να τελειώνει

----------


## kostas karderines

> αν σ πω ότι είναι για 2 πουλιά(ζευγαρι) κ απλα στην αναπαραγωγή γίνονται περισσότερα μόνο θα γελάσεις  απλά βαρέθηκα να φυσάω τη τροφή καθε 2 μέρες όποτε θα την περνάω μια στο καθάριστη να τελειώνει


Τότε εισαι μια χαρά! :winky:

----------


## nikolaslo

> Κοίτα δοκιμάζοντας τον με ένα κάλυμμα στα συρτάρια καθάρισε το 90-95% των σπόρων μαζί με τα ηλιόσπορα(όπου ήταν κ ο σκοπός μ)


Δεν ειχα δει καθολου οτι εχεις κοκατιλ στο ειπα αυτο γιατι πχ το νιζερ η αλλα σπορακια  σε αυτο το μεγεθος θα τα εξαφανιζε ο ανεμιστήρας αυτος.
Μια χαρα ειναι πολλα μπραβο

----------


## stefos

Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα που εξυπηρετούν αυτές οι κατασκευές (συγνώμη στελλιο).


Γνώμη μου είναι ότι ποτέ δεν  θεωρησα χρήσιμη αυτή την μηχανή.

Απλά τα πράγματα, βάζεις τροφή για μία δύο μέρες την πετάς ξαναβαζεις και τέλος.
Συγνώμη και πάλι ή κουβέντα είναι καλοπροαίρετη!

----------

